# Which size spray gun for smart repairs? 2k laquer in a tin?



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

Hi all. Had a quick search through the forum but couldn't find this covered.

I have bought a small compressor to do some small amounts of spraying - refurb alloys, possibly the bumpers, a couple of small areas on the doors.

I was thinking of getting either the set of two smart repair guns from ebay that have been recommended on DW before, or a couple of Bergen guns, also from ebay and quite well-liked on some forums.

I will want to spray primer and base coat (waterbased) - which size guns should I get? Some seem to suggest 0.8, but won't primer need a bigger needle like 1.4? 

Second issue. I don't have an air fed mask, so will need to use 1k laquer if I buy it to spray myself. I realise that 1k laquers are not very well regarded, so an alternative would be an aerosol can of 2k laquer from a paint store. Is this likely to give a better finish than 1k laquer through a gun? Any recommended brands?

I know you can get masks that can be used for short periods with 2k, but don't really want to do that, and the compressor (and finances) aren't up to getting air-fed gear.

Any comments or suggestions welcome. Thanks.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Ask for some data sheets from the manufacturers of the products your going to use. In those data sheets should be what gun set up and pressure setting you'll need for each product.
But you are heading in the right direction - generally you'll need a larger needle for primer but a smaller one for w/b.


----------



## dns (May 19, 2013)

Tintin said:


> I know you can get masks that can be used for short periods with 2k, but don't really want to do that, and the compressor (and finances) aren't up to getting air-fed gear.


I had this same problem and was worried about the number of people saying that air-fed is the ONLY thing to use.

However, after a little research I found that it's due to UK Health and Safety regs. In plenty of countries the rules say it's fine to use disposable masks.

I use one of these for occasional spraying and I'm still alive!

http://www.screwfix.com/p/dr-ger-p3-painters-half-mask-set/73127

The important thing to look for is the "A2" rated filters.

If I was spraying in a closed booth for long periods I'd get air-fed, but so far I've had no issues with that mask in a normal garage or outdoors.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

dns said:


> I had this same problem and was worried about the number of people saying that air-fed is the ONLY thing to use.
> 
> However, after a little research I found that it's due to UK Health and Safety regs. In plenty of countries the rules say it's fine to use disposable masks.


In plenty of countries you can fit the whole family - Granddad, Grandmother, Mum, Dad two/three (or more) kids and maybe a couple of cousins onto a motorbike without crash helmets .... and then go to a DIY store, buy a ready made shed, strap it onto the bike and still get all the family back on board to get home.
But just cos they can can do it in their country it doesn't make it safe!


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

simple masks just are not up to the job if your laying alot of paint down.

and i would rather take my chances with a face mask in a booth with good extraction over a garage or any form of enclosed space with a face mask. a booth whilst enclosed will have a very good airflow through it to extract the nasties (and catch a good portion of them). the shed i painted 2 cars in was open air both ends and when spraying after half a car the place was full of overspray and it looked like heavy fog when looking out the open end. 

If you were only spraying a very very small patch on a car (ie like a small spot repair) i would chance it but those disposable masks are not good enough to filter out high concentrations of 2k for long periods

also the second most important thing is if you are spraying make sure you are in a suitable location. in a garage in a residential/built up area is not safe, i have always had farm units in the middle of nowhere when doing it for this reason. if your neighbors got a gob full of over spray and sued you if they had any problems you would be deep in the **** (iso can make asthma in a child alot worse, even dogs can get it on their paws and break out in an allergic reaction by walking over an area you have been spraying in) 

dont forget iso buildup takes years, and once you have got it any further exposure can cause instant breathing problems.


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks for the comments. I know some people are happy to use 2k at home, but I have ruled it out. Just not prepared to risk it, personally.

Had a look at a couple of primer data sheets which suggest 1.4 needle. Not found a basecoat data sheet recommendation, though other googling suggest 0.8.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Tintin said:


> Had a look at a couple of primer data sheets which suggest 1.4 needle. Not found a basecoat data sheet recommendation, though other googling suggest 0.8.


Where are you getting your primer/paint from - ask them.
Almost every primer and paint manufacturer will say their product needs something slightly different.
W/b paints are quite generic - most requiring a 0.8.
But there are primers, primers and primers - and almost every different one will require a different needle - so check with the manufacturer of the primer of your choice.


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

I haven't decided on supplier yet, certainly open to suggestions. St Helens Auto Paint is the nearest big supplier so may try there, though choice on web site seems limited.

I was thinking of Lechler primers as they seem highly thought of. I will probably need epoxy and high build. Data sheets for these suggest 1.4 needle.

I was going to do a bit on the car today but it's now chucking it down. I wish I had a heated double garage.


----------



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

if your using the cheap mini jet guns (ebay) you will be very limited, 0.8 for base and 1.0 for primer and lacquer. you can still get a very nice finish after a little tweeking with these guns:thumb:


----------

